# استفسار بخصوص إنشاء مصنع منظفات



## مهند الكاطع (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أرغب في إنشاء مصنع منظفات ، صابون سائل ، ملمع ارضيات ، معقمات تشبه الديتول ، مبيضات ألبسة مثل الكلوريكس ، منظف زجاج ... الخ 
يعني مصنع بخطوط أنتاج متعددة . وكوني أعمل في مجال البترول فلا أمتلك خبرة كافية حول الموضوع . 
السؤال هو : ماهي المواقع الألكترونية التي تنصحوني بها حتى أحصل على لمحة عن أسعار المعدات اللازمة ، علماً انني مقيم في المملكة العربية السعودية ؟ 
وماهي أهم المعدات المستخدمة في هذه المصانع ، علماً انني ارغب بالدخول بمنتجات جيدة ؟ 
شكراً للجميع


----------



## xgoood (11 نوفمبر 2012)

انا مدير مصنع منظفات ويمكن التواصل ارسل بياناتك للتواصل وممكن المشاركة بالادارة والخبرة


----------

